
How to know which Trump impeachment polls to believe - triff
https://qz.com/1729426/how-to-know-which-trump-impeachment-polls-to-believe/
======
hans1729
Ah, these are the days that xkcd's browser-replacements really pay off.

My browser renders the title as "How to know which Trump impeachment psychic
readings to believe" :-)

